# 'Moron trap' lures plenty of tourists



## Fuscus (Nov 20, 2009)

*Published On:* 11-20-2009
*Source:* http://www.ntnews.com.au

ANOTHER photo has emerged of more "idiots" risking life and limb by larking about atop a crocodile trap in the Territory.

I've have the dish on the left please

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 22, 2009)

> One reader suggested the photo caption should have read: "Dinner is served! Tonight's menu features two courses of stupid."


Sounds about right :lol:


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 22, 2009)

Gee you cant have any fun these days,even risking your own arm or leg to feed a hungry croc...MARK


----------

